# loop phone diagrams



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

what phones do you use?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

jp1 said:


> Does anyone have the diagram to make the phones that we use to phone out wires with.


English translation please.:001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> English translation please.:001_huh:


Ill second this.

~Matt


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Is he (OP) trying to build his own butt set? His post does seem to be random words masquerading as a complete sentence :001_huh:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That's just Texaas talk. :cowboy:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

jp1 said:


> Does anyone have the diagram to make the phones that we use to phone out wires with.



Well i think you talking about the old phone set to phone set wire testing 
set ? 

If so just connect a 1.5 volt batt in series with the mic and the ear speaker basically 
[ mic ]to [speaker ear piece] to [mic ]to [speaker ear piece] put the batt in series .

Start talking you can tap on the wire youll hear a click your connected ! 

Now each person can talk back and forth just like MA bell !
Heres a more complex circuit you can make http://kitsrus.com/pdf/k21.pdf



Now dont do this but when we have a bunch of control wires and we need to test to fine a missing wire ?

Heres what we do we isolate them safe use wire nuts for safety then we hook up one at a time to 120 volts use the voltage sensor its fast and easy .


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

drsparky said:


> That's just Texaas talk. :cowboy:


I have been speaking "Texaas" for years, and that my friend is not Texaas :blink:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

golly gee whiz. i knowed exactly what he was saying. oh yeah, them phones dont take kindly to being run over with scizzor lifts. ( lasers too )


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BDB said:


> I have been speaking "Texaas" for years, and that my friend is not Texaas :blink:


Digity dang ol' phone.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 28, 2009)

nick said:


> Well i think you talking about the old phone set to phone set wire testing
> set ?
> 
> If so just connect a 1.5 volt batt in series with the mic and the ear speaker basically
> ...


This should be it thanks.... Come on guys my first post be nice. :drink:


----------



## jp1 (Jun 28, 2009)

This is what I was referring to. http://www.loopcheck.com


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

jp1 said:


> This is what I was referring to. http://www.loopcheck.com



Well thats kinda what i was showing you a circuit for a phone set .

Ya see we make our own its cheaper and more fun .

I thought you needed a diagram meaning a schematic for a phone hand sets .


They are being nice just wait till your next post !


----------

